# Mini Scale Racing at HIRCR



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://www.hircr.com/

5th Gear.wmv

18th scale action.wmv

Mystical F1.wmv

twowheelaction.wmv

IMSR mini main.wmv


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Thanks Gary*

Web site updates and more coming soon. Info on class changes and a bunch of new pics. A pic of a certain F1 that is now a shelf queen included


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Talked to Andy today and those ABEC 5 bearings should be in by the next race day.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool! We will be at the track this Sat if anyone wants to come by.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I havent ran the Z for awhile, might stop by!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Special Sat practice @HIRCR*

*Special Sat practice @HIRCR*

We'll be there in the morn for final practice before our racers go to the PN finals next week. 9am till 3pm www.hircr.com


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Halloween weekend [email protected]*

This weekends track will be one of our biggest ever tracks. It will be set up with some 4 and 5 tile wide sections. We will begin running mod 18th scale this weekend also. Anyone considering getting into 18th scale come on out this weekend for a try at it. Spare car avalible for folks to try. www.hircr.com for details and contact info


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

We will begin running mod 18th scale onroad this coming weekend oct 27th and race day 28th. The 4200 brushless set up in these cars is very very quick! No more throwin away the stock motors after a couple of race weekends. So we're still the cheapest race in town with the chance to race possibly the fastest and for sure quickest cars in town that don,t take all your money to build and maintain. Indoors and Inhouston!! www.hircr.com


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

We we also be runnig the usual classes of stock 18th scale along with mini scale and F1.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Houston racer do well at PN finals.*

*Don't have the details in yet but our HIRCR racers had a good showing at the PN's. A number of TQ's were set and 1st, 2nd and 3rds places taken by our local racers. Details tomorrow!*


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I know Cristian and Jacob went, who was the 3rd guy?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Sean and Tanner


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Sean and Tanner


Most excellent!  I didnt know they were going!

When we will know the results?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Here is a report on it http://www.atomicmods.com/custom.aspx?id=100


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Congrats are definitly in order for Jacob! 

That sucks they had trouble with the core system and couldnt run triple A Mains, maybe next years cup should be at HIRCR?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Big track weekend at HIRCR*

Similar to this with minor tweaks


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Forgot to mention 15 and 20 minute mains. web site up dated


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im up for stock M18!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Count me out for the day. I got to meet a guy Im selling a plane to at 9:00, them Im off to the auto parts store to get my old truck up and running so I can sell it, and change the oil on my new truck, Ill be in and out all day.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

*HIRCR Thanksgiving weekend*

HIRCR will be open Fri from Noon till ?. We will be attempting our biggest layout yet with multiple lay out in one design to suit the smaller and larger scale cars.Track will be set up in the shop with pits in the showroom. If weather is to cold or we get rain we'll be in the showroom but Fri and sat look good so far. Help in setting up what may be the worlds largest track will be needed so come on out if you can. www.hircr.com


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

How about some information on types and brands of cars? Is Mobility Plus selling kits yet (or plan to? Support your LHS ya know). I'm thinking about getting into it but I can't remember what brands were hot. Christian told me but like most things he says..went in one ear and out the other


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

tictoctictoctictoctictoc, what oh sorry was in a daze. Back to your question, HIRCR as no plans to sell kits at this time. I do sell parts but not on a high level. Just order extra with my orders sometimes. 

Kits we run are the Xray M18 (18th scale) or the Kyosho Mini Z. Both can be had for anywhere from 100 bucks to maybe 300 depending on new/used and hop ups. Every aspect of mini scale racing is easy accept for the driving. Quick action, high speeds on tight courses make for eye watering rushes. This fri I,ll be open a special time since the shop is closed. It'll be a fun day with practice races, drag strip and slalom course plus whatever else we can dream up. Swing by, I,ll give a car to run


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

So the 18th scale and mini Z are different classes? From what I'm finding I *believe* the Mini Z's are 1/24th scale correct?

If I'm correct which is the more popular class?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Mini Z is actually 1/28th. Mini Z F1 is 1/24th. We just call em all 1/24th for the ease. Mini Z is probably the most popular, but just barely. 1/18th scale is growing pretty quick. We are now getting into mod 18th to increase intrest. I'd say we get 6 to 10 entries per class on average. Sometimes less though. Results page on the site will give you an idea on class sizes.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Go with the M18 Guff. When I get home, Ill explain why and what hop ups to get.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

i just got my hands on a mini z indy car.......there is alot to lkearn on these lil suckers....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guff, the main reason to get the M18 is because thats what I race!  When I show up! 

The MiniZ is a really good car and can be made to handle awsome, but it doesnt compare to the M18 IMO. Driving the M18 is like driving a 4 wheel drive 1/12th scale pan car. Heres what you need to do if want the M18. Get the bone stock kit without the graphite and electronics. Get the Motek chassis. Some guys like the 150mm, most prefere the 140mm at Treys track. The chasis is $50 and is very sweet! For batts, I would go with Max Amps. IB 1400s at $3 a cell, 5 cells = $15. 4 packs is enough. For the speedo, most guys like the Novak Spy. For the servo most guys have differing views but Im running the Multiplex polo Digi4 and I swap it out between the M18 and the drag car and works great at $50. Its bullet proof. As for radio stuff, thats up to you. I like the M11 alot! If money isnt much of a factor, go with the Spectrum Pro and order the micro receiver. That way youll have the micro for the M18 and the regualr size for the drag car. This pic shows how small it is.

Oh yea, get the XRay ball diffs. I think their for the M18T. And different springs and theres something in the set up I cant remember. But it goes from 4* to 2.5*. For the motor, if you wanna run stock, go with the Xray motor. I havent run mod yet but from I understand the guys are running brushless.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm a mod kinda guy


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I'm a mod kinda guy


Yea, I know! :spineyes:

Trey can fill ya in on what brushless system they are running. I couldnt find the thread on THRC?? But Im holding off on the brushless thang for now. For a brushed motor the Orion M18 big block has been suggested.

Whats your plans for Saturday? Ill be in Humble for Thanksgiving and not sure if Ill be home, or ready to run on Friday. I can have my car ready to race stock on Saturday. Im about to order the Big Block, but it wont get here before the weekend Im sure.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

No plans as of yet.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Before I order, Trey, do you have a mod?


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey guys when are you all racing next, i have been looking at getting into mini scale racing, mainly i want something to do when i come home back from Nacogdoches, and i dont want to have to break the bank getting a car. 


Thanks Lloyd


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I,ll read thru and post in the morn, I,m on my way to the pillow.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for pull Gary. Pretty much posted what the M18 likes. Do a search at stormer hobbies under Xray keyword M18. Note that there will be M18 and M18T in the results. M18T ball diffs, adjustable tie rod set, rear 2.5 toe links,foam tires,hard front, soft rear. Motek chassis. Stratus or mazda 6 body. Stock xray motor or the brushless http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHAH8&P=7. I,m gonna try to video the mod race this weekend to post on site but its best appreciated in person.

Fri is just going to be a fun day special hours. Sat will be the regular hours and race schedule accept we will be running 2 quali's instead of 3. Crowds getting a little bigger and by the time we get to the mains the fires going out so to speak.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Web site updated for this weekends schedule. www.hircr.com


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

What types of batteries are the 'in' cells these days for Xrays? Is the class 5 or 6 cells?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> What types of batteries are the 'in' cells these days for Xrays? Is the class 5 or 6 cells?


5 cell, IB 1400s! 6 cell would be near impossible fit and too much HP! The thing about these cars on Treys track, lighter is better.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

SwayOveride said:


> Hey guys when are you all racing next, i have been looking at getting into mini scale racing, mainly i want something to do when i come home back from Nacogdoches, and i dont want to have to break the bank getting a car.
> 
> Thanks Lloyd


Lloyd, Ill be there Saturday, come on out! You can run my car after one of the qualifiers. That would be cool if you and Guff got cars, it would like an old school reunion! LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Car is ready!


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Sweet lookin ride Biff, are you running a Brushless system?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

SwayOveride said:


> Sweet lookin ride Biff, are you running a Brushless system?


No, just the standard XRay motor. Itll run!


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Kool, Ill definetly be there tomorrow. So the stock Xray motor is plenty fast huh!! Is there any mod racing there? If so do people use brushless or the micro mods liekt he Cobalt 14 T from Trinity?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

SwayOveride said:


> Kool, Ill definetly be there tomorrow. So the stock Xray motor is plenty fast huh!! Is there any mod racing there? If so do people use brushless or the micro mods liekt he Cobalt 14 T from Trinity?


This is the brushless system that has the "Thumbs up" from the mod guys.

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHAH8&P=7

From what I understand the best brushed motor to run would be the Orion Big Block. I saw Brian Bosley running it one day and its really fast!

Just a warning guys, these cars are *"Severly" *hooked up and super quick in stock form! :spineyes:


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Track is really sweet but it has a few areas I'm gonna tweak in the morn. To tight for 18th but great for mini kinda stuff. Now I forgot his name again but the gulfinator came out today and took a few laps. Says he's gonna get one. See ya in the morn


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

It's ok Trey, most people don't know me by Chris anyways, but everybody seems to know 'Guff'.

Thanks a bunch for letting me take your ride for a few laps. The first one definitley needs some tweaking, but that second car worked really well. I haven't drove on a track in 4-5 years I suppose. It sure felt good. I think I may start off with a Mini Z first, but I'm sure an Xray will follow soon.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

What time you gonna be there Trey?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Woot! I now own a radio. I *heart* Ebay.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Woot! I now own a radio. I *heart* Ebay.


What ya get?

I bet Lloyd will be right behind ya bro!  He was VERY impressive for his first time out! He won the B main and bumped up to the A. Thats not easy with Jose out there, in fact, Jose was reeling him in at mid race and got really close. Man, Thats some good racing!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=300050807123&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Good price!


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Today was a blast. I just wana say thanks to Trey for letting me borrow his car. There was some good racing today, that B Main was the best i had ran all day. Hopefully i will have mine setup before Xmas (XRAY). Luckily i still have my radio, charger, ESC's, and recievers. All i need to get is the car, some hopups, batteries, servo, and some other nic nacs to go along with it. An added bonus was i didnt have to wash dirt off the car either. Again thanks to everybody out there, i had a really great time...

Lloyd


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well either its just warm here or maybe its Gufs avtar but thanks guys and or your welcome. It is always fun despite me streessin but I'm gonna fix that. No ruts for me, just fun which means fun for everyone I hope. See ya'll next time.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Lloyd, here is the servo Im running and where I got it from.

http://www.soaringusa.com/products/product.htm?product_id=16328&category_id=269


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Is the Xray power pack worth having? 
It includes:
 he Power Pack includes micro stock motor with integrated capacitor board, micro ESC with reverse, high-quality micro servo with metal gears, and a 5-cell micro battery pack containing high-performance 2/3A NiMH cells

It seems to come with everything you need, but are the parts any good? Is it better to piece everything together?* 
*


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> Is the Xray power pack worth having?
> It includes:
> he Power Pack includes micro stock motor with integrated capacitor board, micro ESC with reverse, high-quality micro servo with metal gears, and a 5-cell micro battery pack containing high-performance 2/3A NiMH cells
> 
> It seems to come with everything you need, but are the parts any good? Is it better to piece everything together?


XRAY's power pack is ok, but the ESC and servo are garbage and the battery pack is ok for now. If you wanna jump in quickly and have everything you need its a great way to go. Otherwise, look for micro servos and ESC's such as the Novak Spy or Micro GT and the HS-81MG servo. Team Helotes used to make some good battery packs for the car, but they may be over priced now - check out MaxAmps as they seem to be fairly inexpensive good packs.

Good luck!
PD2


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks, that's kind of what I figured. I'll continue my scavange of Ebay for parts.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Xray power pack is junk for sure. Novak Spy, Garys servo or better yet the digital Airtronics for m18, Stock Xray motor, mini reciever to your needs.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sorry I mised last weekend. Duty called.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm getting closer! Every week my pile of RC stuff grows a little more.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Whatca get!!  We missed ya Gary. M&M next weekend if ya still got mini scale?


----------



## chucked (Dec 11, 2006)

I've been thinking about getting the xray kit for a while now instead of racing my monster truck - simply because I could get everything i'd need for roughly the same price as a new motor, tires, and few other things for my LST2. Where is this track at, and is the turnout pretty good every weekend. Only problem I see is that not a lot of places carry the xray kits and parts.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll assume you mean don't carry Xray parts! Good news is they don't break or at least only once in every other blue moon with a partial eclipse by uranus! track is on the west side of town near wilcrest and 10. Web site is www.hircr.com new schedule for next year in the works. 18th scale class is up and down but averages between 6 and 12 I quess. If I could ever get everyone out at one time we'd probably have 20!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

chucked said:


> I've been thinking about getting the xray kit for a while now instead of racing my monster truck - simply because I could get everything i'd need for roughly the same price as a new motor, tires, and few other things for my LST2. Where is this track at, and is the turnout pretty good every weekend. Only problem I see is that not a lot of places carry the xray kits and parts.


I never broke a part, and I have hit every wall! 

We have good turn outs. We also have a couple of world champions racing there. It never gets boring!


----------



## chucked (Dec 11, 2006)

Are the Xray's pretty much the only kit's that are being raced out there? The only other two I can find is the BRP and HPI Micro RS4?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

From what I understand the Xray is the creme of the crop. The RS4 is an inferior car from what I gather.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

chucked said:


> Are the Xray's pretty much the only kit's that are being raced out there? The only other two I can find is the BRP and HPI Micro RS4?


Theres one guy who runs an RS4 and theres no comparison between that and the M18. Its like night and day!


----------

